# Reserved blocks



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

How do reserved blocks work?

At random times I will sometimes to see a reserved block that I can actually get without fierce swiping competition. Seems like maybe once or twice a day?

How does this work? Does Amazon simply reserve the first block that you are shown when you refresh for the first time every x hours or something?

I think I got a reserved block after signing into the app I think yesterday or the day before yesterday around 3 p.m., and now around 6:30 a m I was able to get another reserved block.

After tapping refresh I will get a notification saying that a block has been reserved and that I will have a limited amount of time to accept it before it expires.

I have seen this a few other times as well and I didn't necessarily see it being a particularly unfavorable pay / time, so it doesn't seem like it's leftover scraps or anything like that...


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

You answered your own question. Reserves are random, they are for you only with about 5 minutes to decide.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Random really? Or is there a certain number per day?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

There's weekly blocks that come out friday or Saturday for the following week. I see them every other week. I used to be able to get 5 days now I can only get 2 days or so at a time.

They have nightly blocks one week in advance, after you finish a shift it sometimes offers a shift 7 days out.

The daily blocks which are not reserved, post at various times throughout the day, or not at all if they don't have overflow from dsp drivers. These are going in less than 1 second right now.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You're a new(er) driver. You will see reserves at various times of the day and over the course of the week. After a while, you'll see them appearing only on Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays.


----------

